# 2006 Polaris 400 4x4



## jay317 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a Polaris 400 with a plow. I'm planning on plowing about 20 or so driveways and a couple of small parking lots just wondering is this a good atv and see if I can get any input on plowing with a atv,thanks guys


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

i have a 2004 sportsman 400 and it works great for my driveway. just add a little weight to the ass end and you will be fine. it has a 48" blade with recently installed wings that make it 56" total. if you want to go bigger than that, i would get a bigger wheeler.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107255


----------



## jay317 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the 400 would be fine


----------



## volt (Oct 25, 2009)

jay317. i've got a really similar situation. i plow about the same as you're suggesting and I use a 2005 kodiak 400 4x4 with a 48" warn plow / warn winch setup. it works great and we get dumped on pretty hard. No issues at all with it being a 400. I was concerned with that snow at the end of folk's driveways that is huge, but never really a problem. i agree with a little bit of weight...although i usually don't use that much. Maybe a 50 lb sandbag? Chains for the rear-end tires are cheap and a hellava good way to get some major traction. hope this helps and happy plowing. i do enjoy it oddy enough.


----------

